# Błąd kompilacji gst-plugins-ffmpeg i totem

## moniek

Próbuję zmergować sobie program Totem, ale po drodze przy kompilacji media-plugins/gst-plugins-ffmpeg-0.8.2 dostaję:

dsputil_mmx.c: In function `h263_h_loop_filter_mmx':

dsputil_mmx.c:614: error: can't find a register in class `GENERAL_REGS' while reloading `asm'

make[8]: *** [libmmxsse_la-dsputil_mmx.lo] Error 1

make[8]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gst-plugins-ffmpeg-0.8.2/work/gst-ffmpeg-0.8.2/gst-libs/ext/ffmpeg/libavcodec/i386'

make[7]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[7]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gst-plugins-ffmpeg-0.8.2/work/gst-ffmpeg-0.8.2/gst-libs/ext/ffmpeg/libavcodec'

make[6]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[6]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gst-plugins-ffmpeg-0.8.2/work/gst-ffmpeg-0.8.2/gst-libs/ext/ffmpeg'

make[5]: *** [all] Error 2

make[5]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gst-plugins-ffmpeg-0.8.2/work/gst-ffmpeg-0.8.2/gst-libs/ext/ffmpeg'

make[4]: *** [all-local] Error 2

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gst-plugins-ffmpeg-0.8.2/work/gst-ffmpeg-0.8.2/gst-libs/ext'

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gst-plugins-ffmpeg-0.8.2/work/gst-ffmpeg-0.8.2/gst-libs/ext'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gst-plugins-ffmpeg-0.8.2/work/gst-ffmpeg-0.8.2/gst-libs'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gst-plugins-ffmpeg-0.8.2/work/gst-ffmpeg-0.8.2'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: media-plugins/gst-plugins-ffmpeg-0.8.2 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 34, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

Co z tym zrobić?Last edited by moniek on Thu Dec 23, 2004 1:24 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## nelchael

 *moniek wrote:*   

> Co z tym zrobić?

 

bugs.gentoo.org

----------

## Rav70

 *moniek wrote:*   

> Próbuję zmergować sobie program Totem, ale po drodze przy kompilacji media-plugins/gst-plugins-ffmpeg-0.8.2 dostaję:
> 
> [cut]
> 
> Co z tym zrobić?

 

wpisać treść błędu w magiczne okienko "Quick Search", doh!  :Twisted Evil: 

Znajduje na przykład to. Szybko, nie trzeba się męczyć z pisaniem posta ani obijać tyłka azbestem (dla ochrony przed flame'ami  :Wink:  )

Pozdr. Rav

----------

## moniek

Zmiana flag z CFLAGS="-mcpu=pentium3 -Os -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

na CFLAGS="-mcpu=pentium3 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer" pomogła na

gst-plugins-ffmpeg.

Natomiast sam totem dalej się nie kompiluje.

In file included from /usr/include/netdb.h:28,

                 from /usr/include/gnome-vfs-2.0/libgnomevfs/gnome-vfs-address.h:31,

                 from /usr/include/gnome-vfs-2.0/libgnomevfs/gnome-vfs.h:28,

                 from totem-disc.c:38:

/usr/include/netinet/in.h:354: error: syntax error before '(' token

/usr/include/netinet/in.h:354: error: syntax error before "__u32"

/usr/include/netinet/in.h:355: error: syntax error before '(' token

/usr/include/netinet/in.h:355: error: syntax error before "__u16"

/usr/include/netinet/in.h:357: error: syntax error before '(' token

/usr/include/netinet/in.h:357: error: syntax error before "__u32"

/usr/include/netinet/in.h:359: error: syntax error before '(' token

/usr/include/netinet/in.h:359: error: syntax error before "__u16"

make[2]: *** [totem-disc.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/totem-0.99.19/work/totem-0.99.19/src'make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/totem-0.99.19/work/totem-0.99.19'

make: *** [all-recursive-am] Error 2

!!! ERROR: media-video/totem-0.99.19 failed.

!!! Function gnome2_src_compile, Line 40, Exitcode 2

!!! compile failure

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

----------

## ryszardzonk

niech mnie ktoś wyjaśni jak to możliwe że mam kolidujące ze sobą biblioteki i nie kompiluje mnie się totem...

```
checking for correct ltmain.sh version... no

*** Gentoo sanity check failed! ***

*** libtool.m4 and ltmain.sh have a version mismatch! ***

*** (libtool.m4 = 1.5.10, ltmain.sh = 1.5.6) ***

Please run:

  libtoolize --copy --force

if appropriate, please contact the maintainer of this

package (or your distribution) for help.

make: *** [config.status] Error 1

!!! ERROR: media-video/totem-0.99.22-r1 failed.

!!! Function gnome2_src_compile, Line 40, Exitcode 2

!!! compile failure

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message. 
```

posiadam libtool w wersji 1.5.10, wiec skąd bierze się informacja o 1.5.6... a może dotyczy ona innego pakietu?

Totem jest jednym i może jakaś inna aplikacja miałą z tym problem. Pozatym wszystko działa i bezproblemu się kompiluje

z góry dzieki za odpowiedz/i

----------

## Rav70

 *ryszardzonk wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> *** libtool.m4 and ltmain.sh have a version mismatch! ***
> ...

 

próbowałeś sposobów z tego wątku?

Pozdr. Rav

----------

## ryszardzonk

```
 

 libtoolize --copy --force

libtoolize: `configure.ac' does not exist

Try `libtoolize --help' for more information.

```

otórz poprostu wpisując to w konsoli nic to nie daje gdyż wyrzuca błąd. Ponieważ brakuje w katalogu w którym to wpisuje pliku configure.ac rozumiem że powinienem to zrobić podczas kompilacji, tylko że czy kompilacji libtool, czy totem i oznaczało by raczej że musze zainstalować jeden z tych pakietów ręcznie nie przez emerge czego nie chciał bym robić...

Dzięki za podpowiedź, jeśli się myle i powinienem zrobić "#libtoolize ..." w linii poleceń czy w jakiś inny sposób to daj znać... obecnie meni nie działa.

Pytanie 2: skąd konfliktujace wersje?

----------

## Rav70

 *ryszardzonk wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>  
> 
> ...

 

Czy Ty na pewno przeczytałeś wątek który podałem? było tam opisane wręcz łopatologicznie co trzeba zrobić  :Confused: 

Pozdr. Rav

----------

## ryszardzonk

sorki... nie wiem jak to sie stalo, lecz nie zauwazylem hiperlinka w twoim pierwszym poscie na slowach "tego watku".

Nie wyjasnia to jednak skad wziely sie konfliktujace wersje i czy nie mozna tego rozwiazac inaczej niz edytowaniem ebuildow, ktore najprowdopodobniej trzeba bedzie powtarzac za kazdym razem gdy taki problem wystapi. Mnie pomoglo tym razem za co dzieki, ale jak widac w podanym przez Ciebie  watku nie kazdemu i lepsze rozwiazanie by sie przydalo

p.s. Zyczym bym wszystkim by w nowym roku pojawila sie w Gentoo mozliwosc podania przy instalacji ACCEPT_KEYWORDS_SYSTEM="x86" dla systemu i ACCEPT_KEYWORDS_WORLD="~x86" dla pakietów pozostalych. Zycie stalo by sie o tyle prostsze i mniej problemowe i jak zawsze bleading edge   :Cool: 

WESOLYCH SWIAT   :Cool: 

----------

## Rav70

 *ryszardzonk wrote:*   

> sorki... nie wiem jak to sie stalo, lecz nie zauwazylem hiperlinka w twoim pierwszym poscie na slowach "tego watku".
> 
> 

 

Bywa  :Wink: 

 *ryszardzonk wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nie wyjasnia to jednak skad wziely sie konfliktujace wersje i czy nie mozna tego rozwiazac inaczej niz edytowaniem ebuildow, ktore najprowdopodobniej trzeba bedzie powtarzac za kazdym razem gdy taki problem wystapi. Mnie pomoglo tym razem za co dzieki, ale jak widac w podanym przez Ciebie  watku nie kazdemu i lepsze rozwiazanie by sie przydalo
> 
> 

 

Problem msz leży w wersji 1.5.10 jako że niektórym osobom pomogło downgrade. Cóż, takie rzeczy będą się zdarzać - przy okazji tzw. smrodek dydaktyczny (czy ktoś tu jeszcze pamięta Wańkowicza?  :Wink:  ): nie używać emerge -U  :Wink: 

 *ryszardzonk wrote:*   

> p.s. Zyczym bym wszystkim by w nowym roku pojawila sie w Gentoo mozliwosc podania przy instalacji ACCEPT_KEYWORDS_SYSTEM="x86" dla systemu i ACCEPT_KEYWORDS_WORLD="~x86" dla pakietów pozostalych. Zycie stalo by sie o tyle prostsze i mniej problemowe i jak zawsze bleading edge  
> 
> WESOLYCH SWIAT  

  dzięki, ale hmm niech mnie ktoś poprawi jeśli się mylę - czy przy instalacji jest pomijane package.keywords (czyli, jak myślę, to o co chodziło przedpiszcy?  :Smile: 

Pozdr. Rav

----------

## Pepek

Problem opisany i wyjaśniony został w GWN z 20.12. Dla nieanglojęzycznych link do polskiego tłumaczenia : http://gentoo.pl/content/view/141//

P.S.

Autorze wątku : Zobacz tu : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=262564 pkt.8

Pozdrówki.  :Cool: 

----------

## moniek

Pomimo zastosowania się do wszystkich rad nie jestem w stanie skompilować totem-a.

----------

## Rav70

W takim razie przeszukaj bugs.gentoo.org czy nie ma podobnego bug-a, a jeśli nie to zgłoś sam. Skoro forum Ci nie pomogło to zostaje już chyba tylko developer który totemem się zajmuje.

Pozdr. Rav

----------

